# new car..



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

i haven't been posting here for about 3 or 4 months maybe? but a lot has happened since then, im sellin the sentra b/c my dad got a titan and we have 4 cars now so im sellin mine and usin the 2004 maxima until the lease is up.

titan is very fast.. probably as fast as the maxima SL or a spec-v.

maxima low end is not that impressive b/c the sentra can pull on it at 3 grand. i've drove the titan but its in the brakin in stage so it hasnt gone WOT yet.
the reason i said the titan is fast is b/c a boy at the school has one and wow talk about power, he can take the hemi ram anyday.so i guess ill mostly be postin in the VQ35 forums now.. til 07 i will have the maxima (hopefully) lol
and since i still have the sentra and still love the car ill be postin here also since i kno a lil about it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this should really be in the general section but nice rides. the titan is fast and now since you have a VQ, you can mod it with bolt ons since you are on a lease and be VERY satisfied. Goodluck! :cheers:


----------



## 2.5sentra03 (Aug 21, 2004)

well its an auto SL..15sec feels about right..and abuot 7 sec 0-60..but anyways im gonna start postin in other areas like u said.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

moved becuase this has no information about the qr25 engine


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

4 cars, life sounds rough.... lol


----------

